# "New Audi S3" big mistake engine wise.



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

The new Audi S3 will have a 2.0T FSI engine with 191 Kw/260 hp.
In mine opinion is this a big mistake by Audi.
Audi had shown "Vorsprung Durch Technik" by re-introducing a transeverse mounted 2.6 litre FSI Turbo or 
TSI "Twincharger" 5 cylinder engine in the new S3.
This 5 cylinder engine is easely produced from a half Audi S8 5.2 V10 FSI engine.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

I think that you are being unrealistic.

A 260bhp 2.0TFSI is all that you can reasonably expect for the S3. The use of FSI with a turbo is an advanced combination, unique to Audi.

The previous S3 started as 210 then went to 225, so 260 is a good increase. It is well ahead of the 200 of the Golf GTI. Also far enough ahead of the A3 3.2 and R32 when you take into account the lower weight and more sporty set-up.

In summary, to me, it sounds just right for the next S3.

ColinH


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Enquired about the new S3 today and it is a 2.0T FSi with 250bhp starting around 27/28k! :roll:

Apparently due September 2006 for the 66 plate and will be a lot lighter than the current 3.2 A3

What a long wait! I thought it would be March/April and definitley not within a month of the new TTC. I am going to be spoilt for choice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

Bal said:


> and it is a 2.0T FSi with 250bhp


Sorry but it is 191 Kw/260 hp not 250.
Here is the new S3 Data sheet.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Enquired about the new S3 today and it is a 2.0T FSi with 250bhp starting around 27/28k! :roll:





HZW said:


> Sorry but it is 191 Kw/260 hp not 250.


According to the datasheet, your both wrong.

191Kw/260PS is actually equal to 256bhp


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Very intersting information, but it only refers to a 6-speed manual gearbox. Will there be a DSG version of the S3?

ColinH


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

ColinH said:


> Very intersting information, but it only refers to a 6-speed manual gearbox. Will there be a DSG version of the S3?
> ColinH


There are no DSG and Sportback versions of the S3 by introduction.
Maybe in time but i doubt it there will come a DSG and Sportback S3.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Intreresting news,do you have any information on weight?I take it will be using the new r32 haldex system?


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Can anyone blow it up and translate to english? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Intreresting news,do you have any information on weight?I take it will be using the new r32 haldex system?


Yes, it will have a Haldex2 and the weight is Â± 120 Kg lower than a A3 3.2 Quattro DSG.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That makes it (unladen) 1525 - 120 = 1405kg.

That'll be noticeable on the handling as I guess most of that will be upfront.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> That makes it (unladen) 1525 - 120 = 1405kg.


The A3 2.0T FSI Quattro 200 hp weights 1430 Kg.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So where have they lost 25kg? Aluminuim roof, bonnet etc?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> So where have they lost 25kg? Aluminuim roof, bonnet etc?


Bonnet, engine hood, doors an RS4 style lightweight seats.


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

@HZW i

reading between lines and other stuff i have read, what turbo does the S3 have? must be bigger than the 200 Tfsi i.e like K03 V K04 yeah? is it a Borg warner or garrett?


----------



## DoubleB (Jan 2, 2006)

hzw

Thanks for providing the first tangible proof of the new S3 - You seem to have some connections

Any idea on the apperance of the car - specifically the exhaust layout - sort of hoping for 4 of them to differentiate it from the A3!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

VERN said:


> @HZW i reading between lines and other stuff i have read, what turbo does the S3 have? must be bigger than the 200 Tfsi i.e like K03 V K04 yeah? is it a Borg warner or garrett?


The S3 will have a K04 turbo, the 200 hp 2.0T FSI have a K03.
If you give the new S3 a remap it will get 300+ hp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

DoubleB said:


> hzw Thanks for providing the first tangible proof of the new S3 - You seem to have some connections
> Any idea on the apperance of the car - specifically the exhaust layout - sort of hoping for 4 of them to differentiate it from the A3!!!


I can't confirm it :roll: but i think it will have 2 on both sides like every S model like S4, New S6 and S8. :lol:

*First spypics.*


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

cheers Hzw, do i see big red brake calipers? :lol:


----------

